# booties?



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

my current dog is my fifth Vizsla. Over the last 35 years we have never had one that has as many issues with his feet as my current one. 

The dog cuts his feet all the time when out on walks. We just got back from a walk through the forest, and his feet have several scrapes and cuts on them. 

i need to get him some kind of bootie. I have tried the rubbery ones in the past but he hates them. I have tried other ones that are more like winter boots, but if i buy them big enough for his feet they are too big for his legs and end up just falling off because i cannot do them up tight enough on his skinny legs.

Does anyone have any tried and true brands of booties that they have found work for their V?


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.tuffoot.com

Dog may need tougher paw pads. This helps. 
Boots are for the really rough and sharp terrain. 

Lewis boots are good but a bit of a pain to put on correctly. 
http://www.stevesnell.com/how-i-put-lewis-dog-boots-on-my-bird-dogs


----------

